# I did a triathlon yesterday... And yet....



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously... 1.5 k sea swim, 40 k bike ride 10 k run in 3 hrs 47 mins..... I felt/feel amazing

And yet

I saw on ** that a girl I was in school with has just had her 3rd, all now under4, all conceived and born while I tried to have a baby....

And all my good feelings vanish:-((

R xxx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Congratulations on your triathlon! I love triathlon and yours sounds epic! How are your legs? I remember the feeling getting off my bike after a hilly bike stage and trying to run in a straight line out if transition with legs like lead!!

I'm 20 weeks pregnant with our ICSI miracle and still get jealous of women who get pregnant easily *sigh*


----------



## rmatz (Jun 20, 2014)

I know what you mean. Well, except the triathalon part, lol 

** while ttc should be on the list of no-nos. I saw on ** that a woman I went to school with is 7.5 weeks pregnant with her 15th child, four months after giving birth to her last one.   It's like ** is out to get me. She isn't even on my friends list. She's the wife of someone I knew briefly whose the brother of a classmate.  Why would ** show me that?

Congrats on the triathlon!


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Congrats on the triathlon! 

Don't feel bad, you're amazing and would put most woman to shame with your fitness! Be proud of yourself, and get boasting about it on **! I'm pretty sure more people will be jealous of you & your achievement.


----------

